# Amity (app)



## goomba (Jan 10, 2018)

http://amity.copiri.com/

I don't recall much being said about this useful app so here I go.

Amity is a smartphone application to assist traveling brothers finding a regular lodge.  When I first installed it the app would not allow me to sign in and it was terrible.  However, almost immediately after emailing Amity staff the issue was corrected.  The staff (I think all of them are Master Masons, but I  could be mistaken) are excellent.  The app is an excellent tool and I can see it replacing the printed book of lodges.  

Additionally they have an agreement with MSANA and you can access STB's via Amity.  They will even contact your grand lodge or lodge secretary to verify your Masonic membership.  It is an outstanding little app.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks pretty cool, will have to check it put. Thanks Br. Goomba.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jan 11, 2018)

I downloded the app some time ago but for me it has not been in any use yet as I'm only a FC and not planning on travelling to other lodges any time soon. Perhaps some day. Those days I belive I should still go trough my home lodges secretary and my GL.
The pp it self looks really nice and functional. SO it is well design and engineered.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 11, 2018)

I downloaded it and they want to contact our GSec to verify I am in good standing... good luck with that !


----------



## MarkR (Jan 12, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I downloaded it and they want to contact our GSec to verify I am in good standing... good luck with that !


I had mentioned this app in another thread.  The app is actually still somewhat useful even when you're using it as an unverified user.  You just don't get name and email addresses on lodge officers, and addresses of the lodges, but they don't have that on a lot of the lodges anyway, and that information is usually available online once you've gotten the name and number of the lodge.  For example, you can search for legitimate lodges in a city you are going to visit, then you'll have the lodge name and number to do further research.  Since it will only give you lodges that are in amity with your Grand Lodge, that's useful.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 12, 2018)

I cant get in without registering..


----------



## MarkR (Jan 13, 2018)

Huh.  I got limited access until I was approved.


----------



## goomba (Jan 13, 2018)

Once you register the app team members go about trying to verify your membership.  But yes you must register to have access to the information.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 13, 2018)

I got no access, but they registered me and now i'm in... I assume it uses a list applicable to the user and not some generic list?


----------



## MarkR (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah, now when I log in, my name and my Grand Lodge are displayed at the top of the pages.


----------



## kiwae357 (Jan 17, 2018)

I have the app on my phone as well, but my GL (MWPHGLOH) isn't listed as a participant.

Sent from my Z981 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Jan 18, 2018)

kiwae357 said:


> I have the app on my phone as well, but my GL (MWPHGLOH) isn't listed as a participant.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Did you use the contact function to send them an email about this?


----------



## kiwae357 (Jan 18, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Did you use the contact function to send them an email about this?


I did not. 

Sent from my Z981 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro Asad (Jan 18, 2018)

Is the app limited to just finding lodges in various areas? Is there a way to post masonic/public events under a certain jurisdiction or city. I know lots of lodges have their own district websites with calendars but for city or statewide meet ups this app perhaps can be a valuable asset


----------



## jeremy. (Feb 3, 2018)

Disclaimer: I'm on the team building Amity.  Having said that... throw whatever you'd like at me.  ;-) 

@goomba, thanks for the kind words.  We're working hard to make Amity a useful tool, and I'm glad to hear you're finding it so.  Our next release is coming out in about a week, with some big updates to the Lodge Finder--we've documented lat/long for all ~35,000 Lodges in our system, and are now using a radius around your search city (or your location, if you choose to provide it) to do the search.  We've also up-gunned our results, so you can see which Lodges you recognize and which you don't in a more clear way.



kiwae357 said:


> I have the app on my phone as well, but my GL (MWPHGLOH) isn't listed as a participant.



@kiwae357 -- I added MWPHGLOH this evening, so you should be able to register now.  We are going through PH GLs one by one as we haven't found a central list of Lodges & contact info.  Thankfully your GL is one that actually provides a list of Lodges at all.



Bro Asad said:


> Is the app limited to just finding lodges in various areas? Is there a way to post masonic/public events under a certain jurisdiction or city. I know lots of lodges have their own district websites with calendars but for city or statewide meet ups this app perhaps can be a valuable asset



@Bro Asad -- Right now we've got three core functions: Lodge Finder, Digital Tiler's book (GL Amity records), and Attendance.  Our partnership with MSA also provides access to their Short Talk Bulletins, as @goomba said.  We have an event/calendar tool on our to do list, but to be honest it's a little way down the line.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 3, 2018)

jeremy. said:


> Disclaimer: I'm on the team building Amity.  Having said that... throw whatever you'd like at me.  ;-)
> 
> @goomba, thanks for the kind words.  We're working hard to make Amity a useful tool, and I'm glad to hear you're finding it so.  Our next release is coming out in about a week, with some big updates to the Lodge Finder--we've documented lat/long for all ~35,000 Lodges in our system, and are now using a radius around your search city (or your location, if you choose to provide it) to do the search.  We've also up-gunned our results, so you can see which Lodges you recognize and which you don't in a more clear way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your work on this !


----------



## goomba (Feb 3, 2018)

jeremy. said:


> Disclaimer: I'm on the team building Amity.  Having said that... throw whatever you'd like at me.  ;-)
> 
> @goomba, thanks for the kind words.  We're working hard to make Amity a useful tool, and I'm glad to hear you're finding it so.  Our next release is coming out in about a week, with some big updates to the Lodge Finder--we've documented lat/long for all ~35,000 Lodges in our system, and are now using a radius around your search city (or your location, if you choose to provide it) to do the search.  We've also up-gunned our results, so you can see which Lodges you recognize and which you don't in a more clear way.
> 
> ...


Love the app as I think is clear. Was talking to my secretary today.  If there is anything I can do to help please let me know.  I talked it up before lodge this morning. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy. (Feb 4, 2018)

@Bloke, @goomba, thanks!  @kiwae357, nice to see you sign up.



goomba said:


> If there is anything I can do to help please let me know.



An honest review in the app store of your choice would be great.    Honestly, though, the biggest thing is just getting the word out, and getting suggestions from folks.  I'm excited about the potential we have to bring people closer together, and I'll be the first to say that I'm not the only one with ideas.  [Insert standard caveat about not being able to do everything immediately], but the more ideas we have for improving Amity, the more useful we can make it.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 25, 2018)

Did you see the latest on this

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2018/07/animus-over-amity.html


----------



## Elexir (Aug 25, 2018)

jeremy. said:


> it.



Now that we seem to have a member of the team here.
Is Amity compliant with GDPR?


----------



## lee fletcher (Aug 25, 2018)

can somebody assist me on identifying a medal from 1894


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 25, 2018)

lee fletcher said:


> can somebody assist me on identifying a medal from 1894


Possibly


----------



## Bloke (Aug 26, 2018)

lee fletcher said:


> can somebody assist me on identifying a medal from 1894


Perhaps - but I suggest you start a different thread so this one stays on topic and we can discuses your item in its own thread..


----------



## coinopboy (Sep 10, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Did you see the latest on this
> 
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2018/07/animus-over-amity.html


That was my email that got passed from my lodges Facebook page, to Reddit, then to that post.

Apparently, it's all good now




Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

